# Moderlieschen mit weißen Flecken??



## gecko73 (19. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
habe bei Fischfarm Schubert 12Moderlieschen, 6Bitterlinge und 12Elritzen bestellt.
Heute ist mir auf gefallen, das 2 Fische (denke es sind __ Moderlieschen) weiße Flecken haben und irgendwie komisch schwimmen....nicht so zügig wie die anderen...
jemand ne Ahnung was das sein kann??
Habe die Fische am Mittwoch bekommen und in den Teich gesetzt....könnte es am Streß liegen??

Gruß Andre


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen mit weißen Flecken??*

Fotos von den Fischen und dem Teich könnten helfen,
dazu etwas vernünftiges zu sagen. Alles andere wäre
Spekulation.


----------



## Regs (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen mit weißen Flecken??*

Sie werden wohl alle sterben - ich habe das gerade schon einmal durch - auch aus einer Lieferung von Schubert. Ein Moderlieschen nach dem anderen bekam eine hellere Stelle - weiß würde ich die nicht nennen. Von 10 bestellten Moderlieschen kamen 8 lebend an, an den folgenden Tagen starben jeweils ein oder zwei, inzwischen haben wir seit zwei Tagen keine Moderlieschen mehr.

Die __ Shubunkin sind völlig ok und nicht betroffen. Die Wasserwerte sind 1A.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen mit weißen Flecken??*

Oh man Regine,

das tut mir leid. Ist ja grausam. Hoffentlich kriegt Andre das noch in den Griff. Da hab ich ja richtig Glück gehabt mit meiner "Lieschen-Lieferung". Allerdings auch ein anderer Händler.


----------



## JackMcRip (13. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen mit weißen Flecken??*

**Push** - Heute so bei mir :-(
Ich bekam 10 Moderlieschen geschenkt.
Einer kam aus der Tüte und schwamm seitlich an der Wasseroberfläche.
Er hatte weiße Flecken (Columnaris?).
Ich tippte ihn an und er schwamm flott weiter und trieb dann mit der anderen Seite oben.
Tippte ihn wieder an und er fing sich.
War aber auffallend langsamer und zutraulicher als die anderen.

Mein Schwiegervater war anwesend und sagt gleich mit dem stimmt etwas nicht.
Er sah die Flecken und sagte: Am besten tötest Du ihn direkt.
Ist hochansteckend und er würde nur die anderen anstecken.
Ich war eher vorsichtig und erkundigte mich im Netz.
Wenn es Columnaris is ist es in der tat hochansteckend und durch die vielseitigkeit der Erreger kaum bekämpfbar.
Zudem sind die Bakterien meist gegen Antibiotika immun.

Die Bakterien sind dann aber im Wasser...

Zwei Tage später schwamm er tot an der Wasseroberfläche :-(
5 oder sechs Tage später der nächste.
Bis heute hat die Hälfe (Heute wieder einer) aufgegeben.

2 habe ich getötet da ich gelesen habe, dass man sie damit erlösen würde. Die Bakterien greifen lebenswichtige Organe an.

Typisches Verhalten jedes Fisches war die abkapselung von den anderen. Sie schwammen alleine träge im Flachwasserbereich.
Die anderen Fit und flott im tiefen Wasser.
Zwei Fische starben ohne weiße Flecken zu haben. Vielleicht schlug es erst auf die Organe...


Mein Schwiegervater meinte nur (weil er den Händer in unserer Umgebung kennt): "ach, ist das also immer noch so bei dem".
Der Händler ist in unserem kleinen Städchen und hat massig Aquarien.
Ich hoffe die 5 überlebenden schaffen es durchzukommen!!!
:beten

*Fischkrankheiten:* http://www.tierfachmarkt.de/e-trolley/page_43075/index.html


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen mit weißen Flecken??*

Wenns tatsächlich Columnaris ist, na dann gute Nacht 

http://www.zierfischforum.at/wiki/ColumnarisKrankheit

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass so ein Thema schon mal im Koiteich aktuell war. Betrifft also nicht nur Zierfische sondern auch Teiche und Teichfische ...

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen mit weißen Flecken??*

man muss auch sagen, dass viele Moderlieschen sehr stressanfällig sind...  Vielleicjht hat es schon gereicht, etwas angeschlagene Lieschen zu transportieren....        hab schon erlebt, dass die Tierchen beim Rauskeschern von Blättern mal ins Netz geraten sind, alleine die paar sekunden reichten oft schon für nen Herzinfarkt.....   :-(

wenn hier jemand aus dem Umkreis Mainz/ Wiesbaden- Koblenz ist darf er sich gerne ein paar gesunde Lieserln abholen kommen...

LG Susanne


----------

